# Starting agility



## khudak (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a total newb to agility, I had my first lesson last night, and I can see myself becoming very addicted. Ive been browsing this forum and others all night and morning to try to learn as much as I can..

Luckily my dog seems like a natural which I figured and hence why I wanted to try this out, but am worried Im going to screw her up and slow her down with my handling. I knew she would be good, but am really amazed at just how good she is. She has been on all the obstacles before (besides weaves) so shes familiar with the equipment, I'm the only thing holding her back, so I feel obliged to really try to do this right. She is really fast and gets higher and higher in drive after each obstacle and I really want to make sure I'm up to par with her. I know how quickly dogs can form bad habits due to poor handling in other training venues, so while I'm really psyched about this, at the same time I just want to make sure I know what I'm doing before I do to much with her. I am really happy with the instructor I'm going to... him and his wife just got 2nd and 3rd at the invitationals with their poms! But like any other dog training endeavor I know independent research is always beneficial. 

I'm curious about good books,websites, articles, dvds in regards to handling techniques specifically. Also just basic introductory information.

The one thing I know I have to work on is getting her comfortable on my right side! She is 3.5 years old,SchH2.. and has been on my left side since she was 8 weeks.. soo I know that is gonna be a biggie. My other homework was to work on the front cross (without dog) and then this other maneuver I forget already what it was called... so any websites out there have a list of the different maneuvers? 

Also, what other handling things can I work on at home without equipment until I get some. 
Thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

check out the www.cleanrun.com site under agility,,they sell 'everything' agility..I like Greg Derrett stuff, but there is alot of different videos/books to choose from.

and definately go out do some foot work for 'yourself' without the dog I like Greg's stuff because he doesn't over analyze, he's pretty straight forward ..

I also like the Clean Run workbooks, not sure if they still sell them, but they were great for doing things at home, starting at the beginning and working your way up..

Have fun, it's definately addicting


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you haven't already gotten all your Christmas list filled....

I'd really recommend planning on making some jumps for your yard! It's CRAZY easy to make a PVC jump with all the connector and the jump cup strips from Clean Run. I just bought PVC Snippers (look like pruners almost) and with a measuring device build them inside while watching tv! 

They are just for my yard so don't have to be perfect.  And I never even glue them cause they stay together just jammed into the connectors. Easy peasie!

Make some (if not all) with WINGS cause it's a good way to start making sure we don't get a clingy dog. The wing gets them off of us http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints.html <-- click that for ideas.

Finding a great instructor is usually the hardest part and you've done that it sounds like. Just be aware that if they have only trained teeny dogs you may need to supplement with clinics/seminars you hear about. But some of those teeny dog handlers run like they have a big dog. Those front crosses are key!

As far as practicing on the right and left, you just need to be aware and do it! 

There are alot of great DVD's on the cleanrun site that you may want to look into. They only sell items they like so all of it is good. I personally really like Linda Mecklenburg and Susan Garrett, you may want to ask your instructors who they like because there are different methods. Clean Run: ALL

Good luck and TAKE PHOTOS AND VIDEOS of class! So great to see how our pups learn and progress!


----------



## khudak (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.. yep I'm going to get some jumps made ASAP! Thanks for the wings tip too. 
My instructor recommended Linda H and Sylvia Trkman so Ill start there for now.. 

Jennifer Crank is within reasonable driving distance.. so I might take some lessons there at some point, but I think Ill wait until I know the fundamentals first.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHAT!!!??? Lucky you! If you have Jenn Crank w/i driving you may want to see if she has puppy classes and seminars. 

IncrediPAWS Dog Training of Columbus, Ohio

IncrediPAWS Dog Training: Class Schedule

Her classes are more reasonably priced than where I attend!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

If you don't want to spend a bunch of $$$ on DVDs you will watch once or twice, I'd strongly suggest checking out 
www.Bowwowflix.com Like Netflix but dog training DVDs. So if you are not sure you'd like a persons training program or methods you haven't spent money on something you'll never watch again. Just return the DVD and pick another one.


----------

